# Suche ein bestimmtes Videoportal



## Meccan (13. September 2007)

Hi, 

ich habe vor ein paar Wochen ein neues Videoportal gesehen
und such das jetzt wie wild im Internet.
Das Videoportal gleicht mehr eine Socialcommunity und 
dort sind auch Künstler registriert.
Was mir noch besonders im Kopf geblieben ist, das wenn man
dort ein Video abspielt, das man auf eine kleien Glühbirne klickt
und dann der Hintergrund schwarz wird und man nur das Video an sich sieht.
Ansonsten sind die Videos dort in einer sehr gute Qualität und sind sogar in
16:9 angezeigt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Grüße Meccan


----------



## PC Heini (13. September 2007)

Guck mal im IE Verlauf nach. Dort weden je nach Einstellung die Seiten gespeichert die Du besucht hast. Andernfalls hilft Meister Google.


----------



## Meccan (13. September 2007)

Hi,

IE verlauf hab ich mir schon angeschaut aber leider war
es mehr als 30 Tage her das ich die Seite angesurvt habe. 
Und ich hab mich schon Tod Gegoogelt aber Dr. Google hat
mir nichts vernünftiges gegeben, weil ich auch nicht genau weiß
wonach ich suchen soll....


Grüße Meccan


----------

